# New Polaris 600!



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey guys, just thought I would share some pics of our new polaris 600. New to us atleast!
It's got a 60" glacier plow on it. I love the way the plow comes on and off in seconds! My only complaint is that the wear bar doesn't help protect the bottom of the plow... so i'm going to make my own soon.
this thing has an extreme amount of power it's not even funny!wesport

oh and it only had 250mi and 56hr on it when we bought it! Perfect condition!


























Not much snow I know...


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

And the lot we plow with it. I didn't realize that even though I raised the plow shoes so they wouldn't touch the ground... from the pictures it looks like they cought the ground anyway... hence the unscraped lot.

















more


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

nice. that is one nice thing about the farmall plow on my quad. IT IS VERY VERY HEAVY.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

good looking unit.

Glad you like it.

sublime out.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

get some metal babrbell weights and weld bolts to hold them on it'll be real nice and heavy then. nice lookin unit though.


----------



## jimmy2b (Feb 3, 2008)

I have the same plow and the wear bar was gone within a week of plowing. I replaced it with a 6" 3/8 flat bar. It is great and also acts as weight for the plow.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

thats an awesome quad! and that blade is HUGE!!


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

Zach;746586 said:


> thats an awesome quad! and that blade is HUGE!!


Yeah, you should' a heard my dealer, he was like... are you sure you want a 60"?
I got the big blade because we use it for a parking lot and the sidewalk in front... we have big sidewlks so it all works out!

I realized, after looking at the pictures, that even though I had raised the shoes all the way they were still touching the ground! I took them off and now i'm going to put a heavy duty wear bar on for weight and scrapability!

Thanks for all the compliments btw 
this machine is soooo powerfull! I have NOT been able to put it on full throttle yet even when plowing snow! It's too fast!


----------

